# 2011 goals



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

1) Lose 50 lbs
2) Get tan
3) Reduce my internet use GREATLY. 
4) Quit watching porn
5) Call my old friends
6) Have conversations with strangers
7) Ask a girl for her number
8) Play friday night magic the gathering
9) Have a relationship with my brother
10) Get a better job
11) Get involved in a weekly activity (like Karate)
12) Rid myself of negative thoughts ("I'm not good enough")
13) Don't put women on pedestals
14) Make eye contact with everyone
15) Smile more
*16) Complain less and do more!*


----------



## Parthena (Dec 14, 2010)

Good luck with your goals! I hope dont loose motivation. I too have to reduce my internet use... I have a dependance of it. I recently discovered the reason behind it. Its because Its a way for me to NOT FEEL my emotions, which are painful. Internet is so entertaining and fun, I only feel joy. Its like a drug...and like any drug, there's consequence of it. My social life and health greatly suffer from lack of care.

Err.. I have a feeling that post was badly written. English is not my mother language, you see.

And what do you mean by "Dont put women on pedestal" ? o.o


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

overcome SA


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, quit watching porn. That's a toughie. lol

-Get better at guitar
-Stop being nervous
-Get on tour 
-Get a job
-Stay in school

Yeah, that's about it.

I'll steal one from you, too.

-Complain less and do more.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Simple but I think I should try it

- Keep a tidy room


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Putting women on a pedestal for me means, believing that they are out of my league. For example, "Wow, she is gorgeous, I doubt she would want to be with a guy who looks like me" or "I'm not good enough for her. She is popular and has friends, I'm just a loner." The internet isn't even entertaining for me. I spend 1/2 of my time on these forums and the other 1/2 looking at porn. 

Good luck on all of your goals


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all good goals!
I would add to that, "start seeing women as individuals".


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> all good goals!
> I would add to that, "start seeing women as individuals".


Now you're just being silly.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ha


----------



## kolaida (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine would be: 

Lose 30 pounds (by setting the month-to-month goal of losing around 7-10 pounds from Jan-April) 

Get completely out of debt (I think this will be achievable by Feb at the latest) 

Save up 1200 for an emergency fund (100 a month into savings for 12 months) 

Attempt to find a better job after I've paid off my debt. 

Those are my main goals. I'd like to try to learn other things such as skiing, knitting, but I don't think they are quite as important.


----------



## Anonymouz (Aug 29, 2010)

- Try to end to this depression
- Get back into shape
- Join cross-country team at college
- Work harder in school
- Get off the computer
- Talk to girls more
- Have a more active social life
- Get really good at drums
- Drink more water


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've only got a few goals

-Talk to more girls and get more female friends
-Try and find a girl that likes me for who I am
-Try and get out more
-Get good grades at school


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Good thread! ;o)

Okay, my goals for 2011:

1. Be more positive 
2. Try to obsess less about how I came across in this or that social situation during my day - it's done, can't change it, and probly isn't as bad as it is in my head anyway.
3. Eat healthier and get down to 132lbs without crazy dieting
4. Try to keep up with my studying so that I don't get overwhelmed doing stuff at the last minute.
5. Try to get to know more people and do things with the people I do know.

Happy 2011 people! Good luck reaching all your goals!


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

My 2011 Goals:
1. Be the best I can be at my job.
2. Try and get involved with more people.
3. Be more positive.
4. Focus on my family more.
5. Get my house more organized.
6. Stop procrastinating so much.
7. Do well in school.


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

1)Talk to females
2)Get a girlfriend
3)Experience first kiss
3)Get laid

A little far fetch'd, I know. But a boy can dream, can't he?


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

1.) Find a girl I can be completely loose around.
2.) Actually make an attempt to have friends
3.) Act on things I think about a lot, like 1 & 2.
4.) Not worry so much.
5.) I'll also take "get off the computer" too. :yes


I swear I made the same list last year. 

6.) be more positive in my thinking.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

FitchForce said:


> 1.) Find a girl I can be completely loose around.
> 2.) Actually make an attempt to have friends
> 3.) Act on things I think about a lot, like 1 & 2.
> 4.) Not worry so much.
> ...


I think when you make really grand, sweeping goals, like changing your entire social situation or anxious outlook, those goals tend to be works in progress for many years. Try to remember any progress you've made.

For example, three years ago I had NO friends, and now I have three. May not seem like a hell of a lot to most people, but it makes me a happy camper! ;op


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

mbp86 said:


> 1) Lose 50 lbs
> 2) Get tan
> 3) Reduce my internet use GREATLY.
> 4) Quit watching porn
> ...


Sounds like a good list but cool it on 2. You don't want to end up like the Jersey Shore guys:boogie


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

I use the internet for MMO's which takes my mind off things but it is really addicting. Good luck with your goals. My only goal is to make at least one good friend.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

good goals


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

1)Keep pushing myself out there in the world. 
2)Taking up lessons to learn new skills
3)Smile naturally, a smile that can brightens someones day
4)Keeping my sleep in order
5)Saving up money effectively and spending it on nice things, not random crap
6)Check out some city night life at the pubs, clubs etc
7)Most of all learning to love myself and others more


----------

